# Stillbirth tax credit in Michigan



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

So, I was working on my taxes when I discovered that there is a tax credit for stillbirth in Michigan. It's a tad annoying because you have to get a certificate of stillbirth from the state.. something I never did, and was NEVER told about! grr! Of course you have to pay for the certificate, and mail in the document, which is not too big a deal. Then to get the credit (which is a measly 160 dollars!) you can not e-file.. you have to attach the certificate and mail it to the state.
So, I e-filed my stuff anyway, maybe I'll amend my MI paperwork next year? I'm going to order the certificate though, because I always felt really sad that I had no document to acknowledge Dresden. I remember waiting for them to bring a birth certificate for me to sign in the hospital - SOMETHING! Then it dawned on me that birth certs say certificate of live birth!







So, I thought i'd let you all know.. maybe there are better credits in other states? Doesn't hurt to google it!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I've never heard of that in any other state... It's wonderful that Michigan does that--I wish other states did that. (Ironically enough, I lived in Michigan until 3 years before our son was stillborn).


----------

